# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  2015, probablemente el año más cálido jamás registrado

## Jonasino

> La temperatura media global en superficie en 2015 será, probablemente, la más cálida de la que se tiene constancia y alcanzará el importante umbral simbólico de 1 grado Celsius por encima de los niveles preindustriales, lo que obedece a la combinación de un intenso episodio de "El Niño" con el calentamiento de la Tierra provocado por la actividad humana, según un comunicado de prensa que acaba de publicar la Organización Meteorológica Mundial (OMM).
> 
> Los años 2011 a 2015 han sido el quinquenio más cálido del que se tienen datos, con numerosos episodios meteorológicos extremos ? especialmente olas de calor ? por influencia del cambio climático, según un análisis quinquenal realizado por la OMM.
> 
> "El estado del clima mundial en 2015 hará historia por varios motivos", dijo el Secretario General de la OMM, Michel Jarraud. "Los gases de efecto invernadero en la atmósfera alcanzaron nuevos niveles máximos y, durante la primavera de 2015 del hemisferio norte, la concentración media mundial de CO 2 superó por primera vez la barrera de las 400 partes por millón. 2015 será probablemente el año más cálido del que se tienen datos, con unas temperaturas en la superficie del océano a los niveles más elevados desde que comenzaron las mediciones. Es probable que se cruce el umbral de 1 grado Celsius", añadió el señor Jarraud. "Son malas noticias para el planeta."
> 
> "Las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero, que están provocando el cambio climático, pueden controlarse. Tenemos los conocimientos y las herramientas para actuar. Nosotros podemos elegir. Las generaciones futuras no tendrán esa opción."
> 
>     2015 será probablemente el año más cálido del que se tienen datos
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/aemet/1...mas-registrado

----------

embalses al 100% (26-nov-2015),F. Lázaro (22-ene-2016),REEGE (26-ene-2016),sergi1907 (25-nov-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Desde que comenzaron los registros climáticos hace 136 años, nunca se había registrado una temperatura global media tan elevada como la del año pasado,

Los datos más desalentadores se han confirmado. De forma oficial, 2015 ha sido calificado como el año más cálido desde que comenzaron los registros climáticos hace 136 años.

La NASA y la Administración de Océanos y Atmósfera de Estados unidos (NOAA) han determinado que la temperatura de la superficie terrestre y oceánica de la Tierra se situó 0,9 grados centígrados por encima de la media registrada durante el siglo XX, que es de 13,9 grados centígrados, según el estudio. De hecho, el año 2015 fue 0,13 grados centígrados más caluroso que 2014, el año que marcó el anterior récord de mayores temperaturas.

Nunca se había registrado una temperatura media tan elevada desde que se iniciaran los estudios en 1880. La tendencia, muy a pesar de vida en el planeta, no es más alentadora. En 2015, según datos recogidos por la NASA, los termómetros superaron por cuarta vez el récord en este siglo XXI, marcado por última vez por las temperaturas registradas en 2014.

Éste no es el único desolador récord superado el pasado año. Diez meses del 2015 tuvieron temperaturas superiores a las respectivas mediciones de años anteriores.

Un calor que afectó a todo el planeta

Gran parte del planeta se vio sumido en el calor de este 2015. El incremento de las temperaturas afectó especialmente a América Central, la mitad norte de Sudamérica, partes del norte, sur y este de Europa, el oeste de Asia, amplias zonas de Siberia, así como otras del este y sur de África.

También se han visto influidas grandes zonas del noreste y centro del Pacífico ecuatorial, así como gran parte del oeste del Atlántico Norte, la mayor parte del Océano Índico y partes del Océano Ártico.

Cada año, la NOAA y la NASA divulgan un informe recopilatorio con datos sobre temperatura, precipitaciones, nieve o hielo para medir los cambios del clima en la Tierra, que este año batieron todos los récords en calor.

Océanos y superficie terrestre

En 2015, el océano se calentó como nunca antes, al aumentar su temperatura en 0,74 grados por encima del promedio del siglo XX, superando las anteriores temperaturas récord registradas en 2014, 1988 y 2003.

Durante 2015, la temperatura promedio de la superficie terrestre también se incrementó y se situó en 1,33 grados centígrados por encima de la media del siglo XX y superó el récord anterior alcanzado en 2007 y nuevamente en 2010, cuando la temperatura terrestre aumentó 0,25 grados centígrados.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/natural/...-historia.html

----------

embalses al 100% (01-feb-2016),REEGE (26-ene-2016)

----------

